# Banner Ads



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Recently I've been noticing political banner ads.

Most notably the SupportSarahPac one.

Two things wrong with this banner ad: 1) It's a political ad (more or less against the forums no politics talk), 2) She's sort of dropping out of politics.

See pic.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the note. The ads were coming in via Google AdSense and we have alerted Google to it. Google was ask long ago to block political ads from the site but this is only based on how the ad buyer categories the ad. The issue is sometimes they set them for anything but just to get their message out. We then alert Google to the issue. But we need to know the URL the banner links to to stop the banner. In this case the URL was listed in the bottom left of the ad so all set on that one. (Though it can take a few hours to kick in.)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Sorry to bring a thread back from the dead, but another "vote for X" ad popped up this morning.

The URL for it is www.YesOnIssue3.com/ <-- the / was listed in the URL.

As today is election day here, the ad should be short lived anyway, but who knows with some of these. Now if you could do something about all the junk mails and phone calls. :lol:


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you stop voting, they will stop calling as soon as your name drops off the voter records.


----------

